# Breweries that fill kegs



## swiftyb (13/6/16)

Howdy All,
Came up over a brew the other night - should one be short on time / too lazy / looking for something different - has anyone heard of a brewery filling a 19L keg? If so which and how much. Particularly keen on the Melbourne breweries

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## quadbox (13/6/16)

I know Bacchus do in brisbane with notice. I imagine most smaller ones would be happy to if you hit them up, all comes down to price really. They're still going to have to charge you alcohol excise, so it's probably not as cheap as you're hoping methinks.

I'd give one of the guys like Moondog a call or an email and ask imo


----------



## MickGC (13/6/16)

Could also look at some of the "you brew it" style places, may not be there type of beer you are after but i have heard of some of them selling beer by the keg, some having their common beers ready to go.


----------



## stuartf (16/6/16)

I know Mornington brewery sell beer by the keg but not sure if they fill kegs, sure it wouldn't hurt to ask


----------



## trhr (17/6/16)

These following Breweries near Brisbane will fill a 19L corny.

Fortitude/Noisy Minor (Needs notice, call and make an arrangement)
All Inn Brewing (Banyo)
White Lies Brewing Company (Sumner Park)
Pickled Pig (Tweed Heads?)
RedBay Brewing (Cleveland)
Bacchus (Generally only a 50L Keg I think?)
(Note: I'm not sure if Pickled and Redbay are All Grain breweries)
I'm guessing most of the small breweries will, depending on available stock. Be prepared to pay between $140 to $170 a corny.
Then all the Brew4U type places will fill a Corny, but they're mostly pure extract places.

It can be a hassle sometimes, so it's easier to just grab a fresh wort kit off the breweries that do them (plus a FWK is about $50 - 60)


----------



## mxd (17/6/16)

the time part/too lazy won't help but it's a bit quicker than doing it yourself.

the public brewery in croydon is a BOP all grain place, so you could spend a few hours brewing then take your cornies in 4 weeks later for a 50 ltr brew.


----------

